# Can I use any Glycerin "BP" for vaping?



## Waine

As I posted in another thread, lately I have been diluting my high nicotine e-juice with Glycerin. I use the one that Dischem sells which is labelled: "Glycerin BP".

I also have a whole bunch of "Dolly Varden" "BP" glycerin. Is this safe to use?

I know there are different types of Glycerine. What must I avoid? Another brand I saw: "Clere", says on the label: "Not to be ingested, for external use only". And there is no "BP" on the label. This I will obviously avoid. 

But can I use Glycerin labelled "BP?" The "Dolly Varden" brand does not say: "Not to be ingested, for external use only."

I also read that the chemical structure of all Glycerin is the same, whether it be Vegetable Glycerin or synthetic.

Any advice will be appreciated. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

Dolly varden is fine, Ive used it myself. I havent used the Dischem brand but as long as it is marked as BP it should be alright.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

*BP* stands for British Pharmacopoeia and means that the VG is produced to the pharmaceutically accepted *grade* for internal use, as laid out by the British Pharmacopoeia. American one is *USP*.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

BP and USP refers to the grade and stamped as such because it has been manufactured to British Pharmaceutical standards. what you should instead lookout for is purity. If I am not mistaken, BP's lowest purity is 95%. We generally use 99+% pure Glycerin, but 95 should be ok too.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Personally I wouldnt use Glycerin from Dischem, just to be safe i rather buy high grade from reputable DIY Suppliers. Better safe than sorry, but thats just me


----------



## Frikkie6000

It's all the same as long as it is BP or USP. Have used dischem's and Alpha's brand of Glycerin before. No Problems there as said above. but its cheap to buy from DIY vendors normally R50 for 500ml bottles

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soutie

Frikkie6000 said:


> but its cheap to buy from DIY vendors normally R50 for 500ml bottles



this x 100. I have used Dolly Varden and it is safe BUT you are so much better buying from DIY vendors. You will more than likely get it for a lot cheaper than you would at Dischem and you can pick up a flavor or two at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Warlock

Hi @Waine Go and read this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-vg-vs-another-vg.t25046/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Waine

Thanks for the feedback guys. @Warlock some useful information on that link. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally I wouldnt use Glycerin from Dischem, just to be safe i rather buy high grade from reputable DIY Suppliers. Better safe than sorry, but thats just me


I've used the Dischem brand many times and never had any issues. BP is pretty much as high of a grade you're gonna get. You will most likely find that Dischem buys their stock from very much the same suppliers the local guys get it from in any case. BP grade is BP grade. Unless they are lying about it, its a standard. 

I use VG from Clyrolinx. Its like R75 for 2L BP grade VG. As long as it is BP grade it will be fine.


----------

